# Dash4it Sale - Cheap OS maps



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

I know many people use Dash4it for any OS maps they may need, because they generally give very good service.

Until the end of January there's an extra 5% off all maps when you checkout if you remember to enter SALE11 in the promo box.

Makes a cheap place even cheaper - well done Dash4it!!


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Just bought an Explorer map from them, 30% off list price, and free first class delivery. Ordered yesterday and arrived today- from Cornwall too! 
Well recommended and the cheapest I found online..www.dash4it.co.uk


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I have used dash4it a few times and they have always had excellent prices and fast delivery.

The have e-mailed that you can get an extra 10% off OS Maps with the code "JUNE10"

Michelin Maps and Guides are also included with the code for 10% off

Dash4it

Ben


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi,

I pay £5.91 for a 25k map. That includes postage. Is that a good deal ?

Take about 4 days to arrive. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

This place would be £5.03 with free 1st class delivery for an Explorer 25K so you can shave a little off moneywise and quite a lot as a percentage.

Delivery Address (Edit)
Test Tester
1 Test st
London,

BD20 1AA
United Kingdom

Products (Edit) Total (Incl. Vat)
1 x York - OS Explorer Map £5.59
Sub Total: £5.59
Std Delivery: £0
£5.59
Invoicing Information
Invoice Address (Edit)
Test Tester
1 Test st
London,

BD20 1AA
United Kingdom

Sub Total (Excl Vat): £5.59

Discount Vouchers:JUNE10: -£0.56
Order Total including Delivery & VAT: 
*£5.03*


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats good going Blongs.

I thought 5.91 was good, especially as they are 7.99 in the shops. 

I'll have a nosey on that site at a later date.

Thanks

Freddiebooks


----------

